# LF: HOB Filter, 30-50 Gallons



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I told my friend that I'd sell him my Aqueon 30, but I'm having second thoughts... I think that I'm going to keep it for the African growout tank  

Just wondering if anyone else has a suitable filter for a 30 gallon tank that he could by. 

Willing to pick up!


----------

